# Droid RAZR to Receive ICS Update



## D3M0NYK

Looks like the Motorola Droid RAZR is getting the ICS update on Wednesday April 4th, 2012 according to sources.

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/03/30/razr-razr-maxx-and-htc-rezound-receiving-ice-cream-sandwich-updates-as-early-as-next-week/

http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/30/verizon-droid-razr-maxx-rezound-android-update-verizon-details/

Let's all hope this isn't some cruel April fools joke....


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

My thing is....... For those of us.... Like my self. That value root and our tether...... If we have the ota voodoo root keeper.... Will it be safe for us to take the ics ota update? And still be rooted???????????????

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## garywojdan81

RiggsDaRuler said:


> My thing is....... For those of us.... Like my self. That value root and our tether...... If we have the ota voodoo root keeper.... Will it be safe for us to take the ics ota update? And still be rooted???????????????
> 
> From what the devs have found with the new ICS leak from cheesecake, ota RootKeeper does work, but you have to be on the stock rom to pass verification. So all the critical bloat has to be there & unfrozen.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4Update: Apparently the leak has issues being side loaded from the SD card in stock recovery so it may be an rsdlite only thing.


----------



## juv3

Can u guide me to voodo root keeper please?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Chief_Airborne

juv3 said:


> Can u guide me to voodo root keeper please?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR


+1


----------



## csk415

Check play store for the app.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Chief_Airborne

csk415 said:


> Check play store for the app.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


Thanks!!!


----------



## leifmyhrvold

Will the voodoo root keeper work if I'm on eclipse rom or do I need to be on stock rooted?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

I dont see why it wouldnt work. But just to be safe........ I would go back to stock and stay rooted. Thats where im at now. Patiently waiting for ice scream

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## ddemlong

leifmyhrvold said:


> Will the voodoo root keeper work if I'm on eclipse rom or do I need to be on stock rooted?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


Official updates will not work since your system is currently not a Moto System. It will start to install only to shortly after fail and reboot. You will need to either use Matt's Utility or RSD back to stock, root, install Voodoo to protect your root before you install ICS.


----------



## D3M0NYK

Just an update here. The ICS update seems to be authentic. I have the soak test one on a Razr in my residence right now and it works perfectly. Only way to get it right now is to use the Cheesecake app sine the update file itself will not load in stock recovery. Voodoo root keeper will work through this update and you can fastboot back from it as well.


----------



## thejron

Now if only you could go AOSP and not the crap Motorola puts on top.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mk4y

It's released. Lets hope kejar allready get his hands on it


----------



## SUPERSPORT25

I got the soak test email for my Maxx yesterday so this is quick considering wow might as well just wait until they push the real update then lol


----------



## Droid Commando

D3M0NYK said:


> Just an update here. The ICS update seems to be authentic. I have the soak test one on a Razr in my residence right now and it works perfectly. Only way to get it right now is to use the Cheesecake app sine the update file itself will not load in stock recovery. Voodoo root keeper will work through this update and you can fastboot back from it as well.


Can you post some screen shots?


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Sooooo.... Its the 4th..... Where is this ice cream sammich!!!!!!?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vladimirhtg

RiggsDaRuler said:


> Sooooo.... Its the 4th..... Where is this ice cream sammich!!!!!!?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


my roomies been waiting for 4 days. still waiting.


----------



## thejron

3 people I know with Razrs haven't received update

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Its supposed to hit today.... But I havent gotten anything. Has anyone one here received the official ota ics??????

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## mrjoe90

RiggsDaRuler said:


> Its supposed to hit today.... But I havent gotten anything. Has anyone one here received the official ota ics??????
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


I have a Maxx, and I've been checking every hour. Still nothing...


----------



## Chief_Airborne

According to this report, no ICS today. It's 6.12.181.

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/04/04/soak-test-for-droid-razr-and-razr-maxx-begins-tomorrow-morning-build-6-12-181-and-is-not-ice-cream-sandwich/

Chief


----------



## D3M0NYK

Yeah apparently Moto decided to delay the ICS update....., for your guys sake I'll post some screen shots this weekend of the one I pulled using cheesecake.


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Its supposed to be on may 21. Verizon tech confirmed

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Chief_Airborne

Ah ha...seeing is believing. Hopefully, the "tech" is right.


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Yea hopefully. They said that this .181 update that we got was the "prep" to get our phones ready for ics... and thats why it kept getting pushed back because the phones had to be prepped coming from gingerbread. Lol. So yea......seeing is believing..

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx

Well only major difference between. 173 and .181 was 3g radio


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Im just telling you guys what they guy told me......

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Mortakai

This is not the first site to have this map, just the one I pulled up. Testing finishes today, the OTA push starts on the 21st and is available for pull at 11:59 PM on the 23rd.

http://www.ubergizmo...chedule-leaked/


----------



## Mortakai

You know, assuming it is correct and nothing comes up and all that garbage. My fingers are crossed though


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Yea... hopefully.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## regulus49001

Except the rezound didn't get the update that map shows...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

The rezound was on the list???

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## leifmyhrvold

Where can I find "Matt's utility"?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx

Here you go
http://goo.im/apps/mattlgroff/DroidRAZRUtility1.6_final.zip


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

So lets just say that ics DOES hit on monday...you guys think ota root keeper will work? Is ics rootable?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx

I know I will not be fast booting back to stock and take ota for a few days until everything is figured out like root and a sbf file to save us if we mess up. With all the people stuck in .84 .85 .203 and .204 I don't want to join the party


----------



## Chief_Airborne

RiggsDaRuler said:


> So lets just say that ics DOES hit on monday...you guys think ota root keeper will work? Is ics rootable?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


I don't see why it wouldn't work..it's worked for everything else. Hopefully we'll see shortly.


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

The countdown begins

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Anything? Anyone?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## leifmyhrvold

vtwinbmx said:


> Here you go
> http://goo.im/apps/mattlgroff/DroidRAZRUtility1.6_final.zip


Thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Guess it was a flop like all the other rumors

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## MegaWatz

It's the 25th...any updates?


----------



## _base2

MegaWatz said:


> It's the 25th...any updates?


lol was that intentionally a pun?!

[ ...paths? ... where we're going we don't need... paths. ]


----------



## vtwinbmx

Idk. Leak. 79 solid and aokp from dhacker working fine. Why wait for an ota when you can have it now


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Oh yea...... Im not even all that excited anymore... Not a big deal to me like it used to..

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## MegaWatz

_base2 said:


> lol was that intentionally a pun?!
> 
> [ ...paths? ... where we're going we don't need... paths. ]


not intentionally a pun, but I see what you did there.


----------



## Redflea

Ordered a Razr Maxx for my wife today...promised her ICS,

Trust me, if ICS doesn't arrive soon she will make sure that Motorola and Verizon pay dearly.


----------



## Chief_Airborne

Redflea said:


> Ordered a Razr Maxx for my wife today...promised her ICS,
> 
> Trust me, if ICS doesn't arrive soon she will make sure that Motorola and Verizon pay dearly.


Not sure what your wife can do about it, but let us know how it turns out. LOL


----------



## biggiesmalls657

Redflea said:


> Ordered a Razr Maxx for my wife today...promised her ICS,
> 
> Trust me, if ICS doesn't arrive soon she will make sure that Motorola and Verizon pay dearly.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki

I remember you from the droid 2 scene


----------



## Redflea

biggiesmalls657 said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki
> 
> I remember you from the droid 2 scene


Hey! Yup, me again.  GNexing it now myself and very happy except for battery life. My wife is using my D2 now while waiting for her Razr. I dug it out for her to use after her DX2 was stolen, and was amazed how small it is. Seemed like a huge phone to me when I first got it...

Razr looks like a nice phone, I think she's going to be happy. I know I'll be jealous of her battery life big time.


----------



## _base2

Redflea said:


> Hey! Yup, me again.  GNexing it now myself and very happy except for battery life. My wife is using my D2 now while waiting for her Razr. I dug it out for her to use after her DX2 was stolen, and was amazed how small it is. Seemed like a huge phone to me when I first got it...
> 
> Razr looks like a nice phone, I think she's going to be happy. I know I'll be jealous of her battery life big time.


I have a Gnex myself too and gave my fiancée my razr (og) and I checked her battery life yesterday... 20 hours!! She's on ICS leaked from Moto but since she's not a crackflasher like me she's not using nearly as much battery. Crazy! That's double what I got when I had it lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vtwinbmx

_base2 said:


> I have a Gnex myself too and gave my fiancée my razr (og) and I checked her battery life yesterday... 20 hours!! She's on ICS leaked from Moto but since she's not a crackflasher like me she's not using nearly as much battery. Crazy! That's double what I got when I had it lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Base going to miss ya on the razr forums.


----------



## biggiesmalls657

_base2 said:


> I have a Gnex myself too and gave my fiancée my razr (og) and I checked her battery life yesterday... 20 hours!! She's on ICS leaked from Moto but since she's not a crackflasher like me she's not using nearly as much battery. Crazy! That's double what I got when I had it lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah gonna miss you bro.....its been real







have fun with your unlocked bootloader  custom kernels and stuff.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## _base2

vtwinbmx said:


> Base going to miss ya on the razr forums.


lol I try to check in every now and then and see if anyone needs help but there are lots of great users there... they got it covered 

I'm on sourcery v3.4... m4 Franco kernel... omg... I missed the unlocked bootloader lol

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------

